# Ink Washing Off



## Fotam3350 (May 22, 2018)

Ink washing off after several washes.
So we've noticed and unfortunately from customer feed back that our white ink is washing off.
We have an older conveyor Logos Dryer. Our heat is set around 250 degrees at the entry and 350 degrees at the exit. 
It appears to only be happening with white ink which is much thicker than the other colors of ink. We use One Stroke.
Anyone have any suggestions as to what we are doing wrong?


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

White ink needs to have the heat penetrate all the way through the ink. We have an 8' tunnel and I set the temp at 340 and the shirts are under heat for 90 seconds. You probably need to turn your belt speed down to increase your dwell time. You can do a quick stretch test after they come out. Pull the shirt to stretch the ink and if it cracks instead of stretching, you're undercured. Note: I also check the temp with an infrared temp gun periodically throughout the run because I'm using an old dryer.


----------



## Fotam3350 (May 22, 2018)

Thankyou for the feedback. We've done the stretch test and it never cracks, if anything its extra elastic feeling. We called One Stroke which has amazing customer service and they recommend we slow the belt to at least 60 seconds. That appears to already have a better effect on the feel of them. Just a bummer because it will take way longer for a shirt order.


----------



## Ricks2524 (Mar 20, 2019)

Fotam3350 said:


> Thankyou for the feedback. We've done the stretch test and it never cracks, if anything its extra elastic feeling. We called One Stroke which has amazing customer service and they recommend we slow the belt to at least 60 seconds. That appears to already have a better effect on the feel of them. Just a bummer because it will take way longer for a shirt order.


Not as long as replacing bad shirts or losing a client. Just sayin


----------



## Fotam3350 (May 22, 2018)

So true! Needless to say we slowed that thing down.


----------

